# 2012 CES meet up and dinner



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its that time again guys...

last year we had a fun lil dinner at the prime rib loft at the orleans...things got a lil heated i guess later on, but i think it was fun times all around.

anyone wanna do it again this year?

I am always down for the Prime Rib loft since its a lot of good food for pretty reasonable prices...but lets have some suggestions...

no chain restaurants please...cough cough bigred lol


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Hrmm. Wonder if I could get a load thru there in jan...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope to make it this year.  or actually, next year.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

be great to meet you JT


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> I hope to make it this year.  or actually, next year.


Me to..havn't been there since 2007!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> be great to meet you JT


Likewise, Bing...any chance this can happen any other day but the 10th?


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> Me to..havn't been there since 2007!


I think the last time I went was around 2005 or so. Ready to go again, maybe next year


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anyday is fine, 10th 11th, 12th  hence the discussion here


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> anyday is fine, 10th 11th, 12th  hence the discussion here


ok, well, my vote is for the 11th or 12th, I don't think I'll be able to make it the 10th.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am working on getting there this year, but will have to be back in Scottsdale on the 12th, so my vote is for the 11th.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Bing the 11th sounds better.


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

I may be game. I haven't been in a few years.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

up2late said:


> I may be game. I haven't been in a few years.


Where in the bay are you from?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hes from down the street from me 

11th sounds like the plan, anyone object to prime rib?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quick bump


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> hes from down the street from me
> 
> 11th sounds like the plan, anyone object to prime rib?


fine with me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Prime Rib Loft at the Orleans on the 11th sounds perfect! But I swear I WILL slap anyone who orders their cut well done. I issued a pass on that sacriledge last year and it still bothers me. LOL!!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol. Yeah prime rib should at least have plenty of pink to be worthy


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, Dinner on the 11th at the Prime Rib Loft at the Orleans. I will start spreading the word, you guys do the same. 

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Prime Rib Loft at the Orleans on the 11th sounds perfect! But I swear I WILL slap anyone who orders their cut well done. I issued a pass on that sacriledge last year and it still bothers me. LOL!!


This is perfect:











If the quality is there!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Any noteworthy cars will be there this year?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> This is perfect:
> 
> 
> If the quality is there!


Sorry Michael, I can't magically tell what temp that meat is cooked to from that picture. But I do know that the quality of meat at the Orleans was just fine for a rare to mid rare cut. Prime rib shouldn't even be offered well done.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I hate prime rib. I only went last year to hang with the Diyma guys. Yes I ordered mine WELL done and would do it again if I was attending but sadly I won't be there as I am diabetic and I can't wait over an hour to eat like last year. Enjoy guys


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim is asking for a choke slam too.  LOL! You are going to CES though right Jim??


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I hate prime rib. I only went last year to hang with the Diyma guys. Yes I ordered mine WELL done and would do it again if I was attending but sadly I won't be there as I am diabetic and I can't wait over an hour to eat like last year. Enjoy guys


why dont you order something thats not prime rib and order head so you get your food and eat it and just chill?

there should be quite a few industry people showing up this time as well so it would be a nice time to meet and greet and chat.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried to get something different last year, but as I recall that place is ALL about prime rib  Then I ordered my prime rib well done and got the stink eye from Bing and Zach..hahahaha

I will be at CES. Lets hook up at least one of the days


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Prime Rib Loft menu 
they have some other stuff, Jim.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

You know, that picture dont look like a Prime Rib. It looks more like a grilled "bone in ribeye." A prime rib is a rib roast, it shouldnt have a crust like that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> You know, that picture dont look like a Prime Rib. It looks more like a grilled "bone in ribeye." A prime rib is a rib roast, it shouldnt have a crust like that.


Good eye, but it is the same cut and if I were to get the end cut I would hope it looked like that.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> Prime Rib Loft menu
> they have some other stuff, Jim.


This place is very good!!! Was there twice for SEMA this year... prices are very fair as well... 

thumbs UP!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah been there five times now, a must go for me when in CES...in a sea of overpriced undercooked places that give out small portions...this place for me is a rare find 

Cmon Jim, get something else, like fish or chicken, i am sure its fine  promise no stink eye from me hahaha now that we are HAT buddies lol


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll bring my sacked lunch


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Smuggle some foods into the joint!


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

...So much to say to this...

I'll refrain for good form's sake.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, come on... you know you love some Prime Rib!

Wish I could be there guys. Enjoy!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I'll bring my *sacked *lunch




Something about that just sounds, well ... not so appetizing ! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah uh no. thanks though.

I've decided to not share my true feelings for the sake of peace. 

Jim knows and I would venture to guess, understands my feelings on the subject.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

What happened sqcomp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Out of respect for Scott...definitely NOT DIYMA...

I'd rather have a one on one with an IED than bother with the DIYMA dinner again.

I have some deep personal feelings after last years knuckle dragging absolute drooling waterhead who calls himself a "rep". I'm too involved with real audio projects to blow my money on bail over that baloonhead.

This is why I will never be involved with DIYMA or certain brands on any official level after last year. 

Nuff said.

I'm having a better dinner anyway. That prime rib is the worst i've ever had. I know, I run a restaurant. Gordon Ramsay would have crapped out a whale if he'd witnessed that food.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Out of respect for Scott...definitely NOT DIYMA...
> 
> I'd rather have a one on one with an IED than bother with the DIYMA dinner again.
> 
> ...


I was sitting across from you, I didn't like my Prime Rib either.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish I knew what went on


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Luke warm "prime rib" and 45 minutes to receive the order...sparse attention from the front of the house. 

Perhaps I'm used to prepping and cooking the prime rib myself that allows me the different level of criticism. For the price charged, we should have received a lot better rib.

@angry - you guys have fun. It's your thing. After my reception by some in the party after being very proper and rightly amicable, I wouldn't pizzle on the target of my loathing to save his miserable tub of a life.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> After my reception by some in the party after being very proper and rightly amicable, I wouldn't pizzle on the target of my loathing to save his miserable tub of a life.


That's about the 4th time in this thread alone you've made a reference to the way you were treated last year by some guy(s) on this forum. And you've already stated in each of those posts that you wouldn't discuss it further and at one point you said you don't post here because of it...

Well,
1) If you're not going to talk about it: don't. Quit making inferences to the incident and let it be.
Here, let's get it out there so we all can know what you're talking about and you won't have to make inferences to it:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1197796-post50.html

2) If you're not going to post here because of it, then simply don't post here. But quit telling us about how you're not going to be involved with this site. Just quit posting here if that's all your going to post. No more miniature violins.

Furthermore, I'm on Team DIYma and your posts struck a nerve with me. I've never done anything to you. In fact, you've come at me twice; one occasion you actually edited your post and we both know why. I don't know why you continue to harp on the issue at hand but lumping me and my fellow diyma friends in to the issue is ... well .... retarded. We've not done anything to you. So, I'd appreciate you acting like we're all out to get you. It was one guy on this board who made you mad. Not the entire community.

3) If you get upset at my post, please don't continue using it as a pointer for the way you were treated a year down the line like you're doing with this CES fiasco. I'll go ahead and answer you: Yes, you're right, I don't know you. Yes, I do know what happened because I remember you posting about it. Some dude pissed you off and you've not let it go since. No, I'm not purposefully trying to be a dick about it but damn, man... let it go already. Yes, if I saw you face to face I'd say the same thing. I don't flex internet ego. We'd chat and hopefully we'd have a laugh about it after some serious talk, and continue on our merry way to more booths at the show. 


I hope that the drama will end here. I honestly just couldn't take another 4 posts of you saying how you weren't going to talk about something that happened over a year ago keep going. Yea, sometimes people are dickheads but you have to let that **** go, man. 

- Erin


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

You're absolutely correct with that last paragraph.

No miniature violins at all. Team DIYMA or whoever, you all represent each other. Funny that way. Whether I've come at you a couple times is between us. I'll make no pretenses about that. 

Chat about it? Perhaps. I'll buy the first round. I am a free thinker and a traveling man. My mind is open.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't drink, but I'll take a nice cup of water. Tap. None of that fancy stuff. 


I realize we all represent each other here, but consider this: as part of the posting community, you are representative of DIYMA as well. 
So, does that one guy's actions then reflect your own? Where do you draw the line?
The question, then, is: do you hate yourself? 

I've known some dudes on the HAT team who were douchebags. Doesn't mean the rest of them are, too. In fact, Jorge is probably one of the finest people I've ever known through the internet and he's on the team (or at least still affiliated with the brand). Only met him in person once but have thought highly of him ever since.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Point taken. 

You're a moderator? Kill me off this site please. I have no desire to in any way be affiliated with DIYMA. Thanks.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ROFL! It always cracks me up when somebody refuses to leave but asks to be kicked out


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't drink, but I'll take a nice cup of water. Tap. None of that fancy stuff.


I'll share my Catnip Tea:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Point taken.
> 
> You're a moderator? Kill me off this site please. I have no desire to in any way be affiliated with DIYMA. Thanks.


Just stop posting. 

I'm not going to ban someone on a silly quest to prove a point.

Besides, you'll come back. They always do. 

And, in case you get a crazy idea of posting up stuff that will get you banned, please consider what you represent and how that brand will be represented by your posts. 

IOW, stay and contribute to the site or just don't contribute. But don't do anything silly out of spite because you represent more than yourself now as a team member of other brands.
Just my words of wisdom since I've seen it happen before. 

Go and prosper, dude! And most of all, enjoy the 2012 CES!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Besides, you'll come back. They always do.


Werewolf did disguised.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm sorry I have to bow out this year from round two, the dentist is going to take all my credit.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sorry I have to bow out this year from round two, the dentist is going to take all my credit.


maybe you'll get a big tip soon.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll be there unless the bosses come up with a better plan. We will be displaying and staying there so it should be easy. I think Larry Frederick will be joining as well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> maybe you'll get a big tip soon.


That would be nice.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, enough is enough, can someone please delete SQ Comp's posts from this thread.

I mean W T F?

I know **** went down last year, i wasnt part of it at all if you recall...so why come on and dump on my thread about a meet up? this isnt a "team diyma dinner", this is just a thread about people who will be at CES to sit down and have a nice meal together. some will be from Diyma, some will be shop owners and installers, and some will be industry people.

i find it really silly and kinda childish that a year later, you would come and make repeated comments like this on MY thread....especially with the "i am gonna keep my mouth shut...so i will continue to make references to how pissed i am and how bad of a thing this dinner will be..." double talk bs

i usually am VERY laid back but seriously i am kinda ticked off.

So can someone please delete his posts? its the opposite of helpful for what i am trying to organize here...and i am sure Scott would not want HAT represented in this kind of manner in any way shape or form...which ever mod, after deleting his posts, can you also delete this post of mine? lol


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

If sqcomp requests us to delete his posts then we will. And just to be clear for any who may be lurking, Team DIYMA is an official MECA competition team and its membership is limited. Not every member of the forum belongs to Team DIYMA so this is most certainly not a Team event (even though Zach and I will probably be there, lol.)


Ok back on topic, I would LOVE to have dinner with you guys. Count me in! I order my prime rib medium with a heavy dose of fresh horseradish...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

word, fresh horseradish is a must for me as well!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Stinky breath fockers !


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> word, fresh horseradish is a must for me as well!


I think you mean creamed horseradish.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

creamed sux


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> creamed sux




x2


What time? I may actually be flying in on Wednesday.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am getting concensus and will make a final post on this next week, but looks like we will gather around 730-8 and just like last year, eat as people file in and just chill


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

WoW! 


On a better note.....I'll have that 22oz Beef Eater one Blackened Cajun Style........Medium Rare please......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

One of these days I'll come to this. Maybe I could get in as a tester or something. Or is admission free/open anyway?

So, who's gonna provide us updates?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you can come dude, its free if you register before, buty even now, with your connections, i am sure you can grab a badge from someone  its worth it!

b


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> One of these days I'll come to this. Maybe I could get in as a tester or something. Or is admission free/open anyway?
> 
> So, who's gonna provide us updates?


For all you do for the car audio community, certainly one of these shop or industry guys could have a badge waiting on you. It's not like you don't have any friends here.

For Big Red ... you can always excues yourself for a couple of mins as soon as they bring the food out. No one would make a big deal out of it, especially if they know you need to take a shot/medicine.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> You know, that picture dont look like a Prime Rib. It looks more like a grilled "bone in ribeye." A prime rib is a rib roast, it shouldnt have a crust like that.


Bone in Ribeye... Jeebus that just got added to the bucket list. I Eat 2-3 Ribeye's a month and I never get a grilled one with bone in. Do you slow cook it in a smoker?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

xanderin said:


> Bone in Ribeye... Jeebus that just got added to the bucket list. I Eat 2-3 Ribeye's a month and I never get a grilled one with bone in. Do you slow cook it in a smoker?


No, you grill or broil like any other ribeye, but as we all know, the meat close to the bone is the sweetest and juiciest. Hence the bone in.


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

Bing - Come to my Restaurant, Sushi Roku (sushiroku.com) or BOA Steakhouse (Boasteak.com)

i'll give you 20% off. and yes, we also have more than just fish/raw food at Sushi Roku...lots of great cooked food too just in case anyone is curious... AND depending on how crazy we get, since it is CES week, you can order from the BOA menu, if you're in Roku...vice versa.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Vegas Vince said:


> Bing - Come to my Restaurant, Sushi Roku (sushiroku.com) or BOA Steakhouse (Boasteak.com)
> 
> i'll give you 20% off. and yes, we also have more than just fish/raw food at Sushi Roku...lots of great cooked food too just in case anyone is curious... AND depending on how crazy we get, since it is CES week, you can order from the BOA menu, if you're in Roku...vice versa.


a buddy of mine used to manage the Pasadena one some years back...so good.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Vegas Vince said:


> Bing - Come to my Restaurant, Sushi Roku (sushiroku.com) or BOA Steakhouse (Boasteak.com)
> 
> i'll give you 20% off. and yes, we also have more than just fish/raw food at Sushi Roku...lots of great cooked food too just in case anyone is curious... AND depending on how crazy we get, since it is CES week, you can order from the BOA menu, if you're in Roku...vice versa.


Now, that's an offer that would make Marlon Brando proud. (You fans of The Godfather know what I mean.) :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Vegas Vince said:


> Bing - Come to my Restaurant, Sushi Roku (sushiroku.com) or BOA Steakhouse (Boasteak.com)
> 
> i'll give you 20% off. and yes, we also have more than just fish/raw food at Sushi Roku...lots of great cooked food too just in case anyone is curious... AND depending on how crazy we get, since it is CES week, you can order from the BOA menu, if you're in Roku...vice versa.


BOA would be a lot better than the place we ate at last year!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Vegas Vince said:


> Bing - Come to my Restaurant, Sushi Roku (sushiroku.com) or BOA Steakhouse (Boasteak.com)
> 
> i'll give you 20% off. and yes, we also have more than just fish/raw food at Sushi Roku...lots of great cooked food too just in case anyone is curious... AND depending on how crazy we get, since it is CES week, you can order from the BOA menu, if you're in Roku...vice versa.



Thanks for the Offer Vince!  I personally have no problem with that, since i am friggin huge on sushi hehe and steak.

beyond pricing, which was a concern some people brought up, there was another reason for Orleans, the elettromedia guys have their booth there, and they were thinking of comin since its just a walk down the stairs...

i dont know how many people are confirmed to come from DIYMA...if we get more people to go here and they wanna do sushi/boa, thats fine with me. 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> BOA would be a lot better than the place we ate at last year!


um it would be more than twice the cost too lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sorry I have to bow out this year from round two, the dentist is going to take all my credit.


And that is why I am trying to get into dental school LOL


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sorry I have to bow out this year from round two, the dentist is going to take all my credit.


did you get that tip yet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> did you get that tip yet?


No, just a $3,000.00 Dental bill.


----------

